# Creamy buffalo garlic parmesan wing sauce



## bossman150 (Dec 17, 2017)

I posted this recipe kind of in the Saturday Dinner thread, but I tweaked it a bit today and it came out even better.  Seriously I think it might be the best wing sauce I have ever had.  That is saying something considering how much I love wings.

This is for about 20 wing pieces generously sauced.  

3/4 cup butter
2-3 cloves of garlic finely minced
1/4 to 1/2 serrano or fresh jalapeno pepper, thinly sliced (optional)
6 tablespoons Franks red hot sauce 
3-4 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon lemon or lime juice
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
1-2 tablespoons creamy Caesar dressing (I use T. Marzetti's Supreme Caesar from the refrigerator salad aisle, you could probably sub mayo or ranch but it won't be as rich)

Melt the butter in a saucepan over medium heat, add the garlic and if you want more heat add the serrano or jalapeno slices as well.  Let the garlic sit for 60-90 seconds but don't let it brown or burn.  Turn the heat to low and add in the Franks, grated parmesan, lemon juice, red wine vinegar and the Caesar dressing.  Whisk until combined well with no separation of the fat.  Add sauce to crispy hot wings and toss.  Enjoy!

It actually combines my two favorite wing sauces, buffalo and garlic parmesan and with the addition of the creamy Caesar dressing its like it combines the dip in as well so there is no need for dipping with this sauce.  I seriously wanted to eat the leftover sauce tonight with a spoon lol.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 17, 2017)

Good.  Because much of my family doesn't care for hot buffalo wings. ( well spicy anything really.)   I always say,fine,,  and make teriyaki sauced wings w/ pineapple for the  fam-damily.  This  looks like it tones it down enough.  And gives a good balance overall.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks good. Like Whiska says, while my family loves Buffalo wings, anything that can dampen the heat a bit would be appreciated. 

My sauce is usually just a ratio of Frank's and butter, with more butter for my wife and boy; less butter and additional powdered cayenne fir me.

I think adding garlic, parm, and cream sounds tasty no matter what.


----------



## bossman150 (Dec 18, 2017)

If you leave the hot peppers out they turn out pretty mild.  You could use less Frank's if you want the heat reduced even more as well.

With the serrano's added the heat level goes from about a 2-3 to 5-6.


----------

